# EPA Cut Backs



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I wonder if the big cut backs will affect the RRP http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2011/0...deal-slams-state-regional-programs-26003.html


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Burden of enforcement, like education, shall fall upon contractors.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I just did a search. There are 150 RRP certified contractors(not just painters) within a 5 mile radius of my location. If you expand it to a 50 mile radius it is a staggering 7280! When you multiply that by $300 a piece and consider this is the case across the nation I think the EPA has found a way to generate a few bucks for itself!
If you get a minute do a search in your area, it's enlightening.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's disheartening.Another government scam to take from the makers & give to the takers.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

not a biggie, but the EPA doesn't get to keep the cert money nor any of the fines. Still ...


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> not a biggie, but the EPA doesn't get to keep the cert money nor any of the fines. Still ...


 Dean- Don't tell me then this is how they expect to balance the budget...


----------

